# Dog Park Horror Story



## Anitsisqua

Gable and I ended up on the same side of town as our obedience classes an hour and a half before class was to take place. It's only a few miles from the dog park, so I decided that, since I didn't want to go all the way home just to turn around, we'd kill some time at the park.

About an hour after we'd gotten there, Gabe was really tuckered out and lying next to the bench where I sat, relaxing and letting me scratch his ears.

That's when I heard yelping. Suddenly alert, I immediately pinpointed the source of the cries. A TINY little Yorkie, surrounded by a pack of bigger dogs. She was cowering and crying.

I started running towards them, just as the Yorkie started to run. When she ran, a black lab made chase. He grabbed at her, but she twisted away and kept running. I ran after them, not nearly fast enough, but praying he wouldn't hurt her.

About halfway across the park, he finally managed to grab her. She kicked and struggled and yelped.

I reached them within seconds. I know what you're supposed to do in a dog fight - grab the back legs- but this wasn't a fight. The lab had her in his mouth, shaking and biting. I didn't know what to do in this scenario, but I had to do something. I grabbed the lab by the collar from behind, and pulled tight, trying to choke the dog into letting go. I just kept tightening, but nothing happened.

Within a few seconds, others reached us, including the lab's owner, who finally, after what felt like forever, managed to get him to release the Yorkie, who, by this time, had stopped struggling and crying. She took the little dog and as soon as she did, blood started pouring from its neck.

Someone grabbed a towel to wrap around the neck wound. She had already gone into shock, and there was just so much blood for such a little dog.

The lab owner was crying and apologizing over and over, saying he had never done anything like that before, and the Yorkie owner just stood there, holding her dog, unmoving. She must have been stunned.

A few of the other parkgoers and I got her other two dogs for her and brought them out to her car, while another drove her to the emergency vet; she was holding her dog and wasn't in any condition to drive.

Judging by how unresponsive the Yorkie was and the amount of blood, I don't know if the little girl is going to make it. I feel absolutely sick about the whole thing. It was jarring and awful to witness.


----------



## Jenna&Me

I can't imagine what it must be like to witness something like that. Just reading about it has me in tears.

Poor little dog :teary:


----------



## selzer

A lot of parks have small dog areas for this reason. I don't go to dog parks. But I understand that a lot of people bring dogs of various sizes, or just prefer to be in the large dog area. Yorkies are so tiny that a large dog can hurt them without even trying. I can't imagine letting one run in a pack if I had one. But I suppose that is blaming the victim.


----------



## MonsterMomma

Aw that is so awful! :teary: I cant imagine what the owner must be going though. Thats great that you went after them right away! I just cant believe the lab owner wasn't watching their dog better. I always keep an eye on my dogs like a hawk when theyre checking out other dogs. Even though they are sweet and kind, you never know what will happen.


----------



## Anitsisqua

Our park has a 20lbs and under area, but this lady wanted her Yorkie in the same area as her bigger dogs.

I'll admit, I was pretty angry that she left the poor little thing unattended in the big dog area. She wasn't watching it. And her dog suffered.

I've had really good history with the dog park. Gabe has made many friends and always enjoys himself, with never anything worse than a stern warning...but I watch him like a HAWK, and he's not a fragile 3lb dog that could get hurt even accidentally.


----------



## Blanketback

That was so fortunate that you were watching! I hope you got to her in time and she recovers from her injuries. Wow, what a horrible thing to have happen.


----------



## fuzzybunny

That's horrible. Do you know which vet clinic they were going to? Perhaps you could get an update?


----------



## wolfstraum

Poor yorkie.......people are idiots.....I hate dog parks because of the people who have no common sense. The dogs pay in the end....the little ones with their lives, the big ones as well for their actions. Putting a tiny dog in there with strange big dogs is ......just plain stupid....

Lee


----------



## rosaclinic

awe poor little dog... must be handled with care and love. i hope her injuries heel soon.


----------



## rosaclinic

such incident happened to my friend's dog a few years back and the dog even after healing didnot like to walk in the same park.


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Stupid, stupid woman. 

UGH

I'm so sorry her little dog payed the price for her stupidity. Three pounds of prey amidst a pack of dogs?


----------



## starburst

What a horrible story.
I hope the little yorkie makes it and her owner never takes her to that section of the park again.

This infuriated me... even my son's school has an area for pre k's and kinders.
There is a reason for that.
Safety !


----------



## SewSleepy

That poor puppy! 

I feel for the owner too. I agree she was negligent, but we've all made mistakes. The guilt she's going to have over this is going to be overwhelming. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sunflowers

I hate dog parks.


----------



## GatorBytes

If ever in that situation again or if another dog has a hold of yours or visa versa and won't release...bite it's neck.


----------



## Blanketback

Yikes GatorBytes - that might get the dog to release the one in it's mouth, but what happens if the biting dog, being all worked up, turns it's head quickly and bites your face? I wouldn't even do that with my own dogs, let alone an unknown one, lol! Have you done this before?


----------



## Anitsisqua

I called the E-vet, it's the only one in the area, and they said they couldn't tell me anything, so I guess I'll probably never know what happened.

Also, I am UNBELIEVABLY glad Gabe wasn't anywhere near the incident. Or else he'd probably get blamed just for being a German Shepherd.

...Okay, that's not fair, but I'm still glad he wasn't close to the incident.



GatorBytes said:


> If ever in that situation again or if another dog has a hold of yours or visa versa and won't release...bite it's neck.


Does it matter where on its neck? 'Cause I might on the back of its neck where it couldn't reach me, but I'd be reluctant otherwise.


Maybe I'm a fool, but I still intend to take Gabe to the size-appropriate section of the park and keep a watchful eye. 

I am still just very sad this happened.


----------



## Jax08

Bite a dog in the middle of a fight? On the neck? Why would you put YOUR neck and YOUR head that close to a dog that is in the middle if a highly aggressive act? If that dog were to let go, you would never get out of the way fast enough should they redirect at you.


----------



## empem90

That is horrible. I hope the stupid owners. I am personally not a fan of going to dog parks to many unknown variables.

As far as breaking the dogs up. I have never done the grabbing legs thing but I can definitely see how that would work. Although on a couple occasions where, as was stated the bite has already clamped. How I havve gotten them to release immediately was while standing kind of to the back and side. With one hand i grab the scruff just behind the ears and the scruff by their butt befor the tail and lift straight up (I dont actually lift them off the ground but it makes it quite uncomfortable for them).
I dont know if anyone else has tried this or has any input but it has worked immediately for gettting the dog to release. This was once with my uncles dog (german shepherd)and another time with a strangers dog (rottweiler).


----------



## Blanketback

This is just my approach, and I know many people aren't comfortable with it, but I watch all the dogs like a hawk and as soon as I notice their posture change from 'happy' to 'nervous' or 'aggressive' I pay extra attention to it. Of course I'm also watching my own puppy the whole time too, so I get dizzy, lol. As soon as I see the dog with the miserable posture go near my dog, I'm hyper vigilant. If I see something I don't like (mounting, growling, snapping, charging) I yell at the dog and make it back off.

This way, the owner knows their dog might be in trouble. And the other owners start to pay attention to their dogs too. Then either the other dog gets leashed, taken out, or the other people leave with their dogs. But it's so much better to prevent a fight than it is to try to stop a fight, obviously, lol. I know some of the owners at my park think I'm overly protective, but like you say - I have a GSD, so when the poo hits the fan, everyone will look at my dog first.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

GatorBytes said:


> If ever in that situation again or if another dog has a hold of yours or visa versa and won't release...bite it's neck.


I'm sorry but this is just plain *BAD advice*.

Putting your face and head down near a dog head while it's fighting is *asking *to get an appointment with a plastic surgeon (or an undertaker).

*Never EVER* put your face near a dogs head while it's fighting.


----------



## Sunflowers

GatorBytes said:


> If ever in that situation again or if another dog has a hold of yours or visa versa and won't release...bite it's neck.


Are you serious?


----------



## Anitsisqua

Blanketback said:


> This is just my approach, and I know many people aren't comfortable with it, but I watch all the dogs like a hawk and as soon as I notice their posture change from 'happy' to 'nervous' or 'aggressive' I pay extra attention to it. Of course I'm also watching my own puppy the whole time too, so I get dizzy, lol. As soon as I see the dog with the miserable posture go near my dog, I'm hyper vigilant. If I see something I don't like (mounting, growling, snapping, charging) I yell at the dog and make it back off.
> 
> This way, the owner knows their dog might be in trouble. And the other owners start to pay attention to their dogs too. Then either the other dog gets leashed, taken out, or the other people leave with their dogs. But it's so much better to prevent a fight than it is to try to stop a fight, obviously, lol. I know some of the owners at my park think I'm overly protective, but like you say - I have a GSD, so when the poo hits the fan, everyone will look at my dog first.


Yeah, I've been selfishly vigilant thus far. I watch my puppy every moment and things have worked out nicely for us, but then this happened.

Maybe if I'd been more vigilant of other dogs this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Jax08

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I'm sorry but this is just plain *BAD advice*.
> 
> Putting your face and head down near a dog head while it's fighting is *asking *to get an appointment with a plastic surgeon (or an undertaker).
> 
> *Never EVER* put your face near a dogs head while it's fighting.


Or one that wants to fight. I had one I was eval'ing that wanted to kill my dog redirect and nail my knee. No way am I sticking my face anywhere near an agile, P.O.'d animal. There's a one way ticket to the ER.


----------



## fuzzybunny

Anitsisqua said:


> Yeah, I've been selfishly vigilant thus far. I watch my puppy every moment and things have worked out nicely for us, but then this happened.
> 
> Maybe if I'd been more vigilant of other dogs this wouldn't have happened.


Don't blame yourself. Keeping track of your own dog and who he's interacting with is a job in itself. It's not your responsibility to keep track of all the dogs in the park. You did the best you could.


----------



## Blanketback

I second you not blaming yourself, please don't feel worse than you do already! I think that we GSD owners are (in general) alot more aware of problems than the average dog owner because we're always 'on guard', whereas most of the other owners seems to be in a "La La Land" where nothing bad ever happens and dogs never just start fighting for no apparent reason. It's sad, but that's what I've observed. It's like they don't even consider that a dog fight could break out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

> If ever in that situation again or if another dog has a hold of yours or visa versa and won't release...bite it's neck.
> __________________


 
I agree HORRIBLE advice, what are you thinking?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I hope maybe someone at the dog park might know about the Yorkie. I read this and was so shocked and I too am wondering if the poor pup made it. 

Glad Gabe was no where near it all.


----------



## RocketDog

I would try "flanking" too, in that situation. It's where you reach down and grab the cartilage-ey skin right at the top of their inner thigh and pull back quickly with it. It often is painful or startling enough to distract the dog. Hopefully they'd drop the little dog. You must be fast though. 

And..... BITING?!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

When something that small runs from the big dogs it can turn into PREY drive instead of PLAY drive.

Saw something similar happen at a dog park. A small, fast dog liked having the other dogs chase it. I explained to the owner of the small dog that it wasn't a good idea but they said "It's ok, he LIKES it". Just as I was going to try to explain why it was dangerous one of the big dogs managed to catch up to the little one, grabbed it and flung it to the side.

Luckily the dog wasn't hurt bad but the owner learned a valuable lesson.

When I go to the dog park I either bring Mauser OR the Cresteds. That way they can be on their side of the park (big versus little).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

RocketDog said:


> I would try "flanking" too, in that situation. It's where you reach down and grab the cartilage-ey skin right at the top of their inner thigh and pull back quickly with it. It often is painful or startling enough to distract the dog.


But again, you risk the dog redirecting to you.

Anitsisqua, what you did was the right thing but next time lift UP on the collar - don't pull back. By lifting up *and getting the dogs feet off the ground* you will be choking the dog. The dog will let go when it realizes it needs to breathe.


----------



## RocketDog

Well, that's why I said you had to be fast. Couldn't the dog still redirect to you if you're holding their back legs?


----------



## Gharrissc

I'm sorry about the little dog getting hurt,but why was she in there with the bigger dogs?


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Poor dog. Dumb owner. Lab's owner is not at fault, not even .0005%. Big dogs like labs, shepherds, etc have prey drives and when a little dog runs around (especially a yorkie, which looks like a bunny to me) it would be weird if one dog *didn't *chase it.

My dad's golden retriever comes from great show bloodlines and has an impeccable temperament. A yorkie came in the dog park and took off SQUEELING an running all over and my dad's golden took off after it and grabbed it and started shaking it. Luckily, he has a solid "drop it" command and somehow my dad got him to drop the Yorkie. It was bleeding and when my dad's dog dropped it, 4 big dogs jumped in and attacked it then started fighting eachother for it.....at the end of the day three dogs were hurt because of the dumb yorkie owner. (They have small dog side for a reason!)


----------



## Jax08

RocketDog said:


> Well, that's why I said you had to be fast. Couldn't the dog still redirect to you if you're holding their back legs?


I think the dog can redirect no matter where you are. IMO, it's a matter of where you have your vital body parts. If you are next to the dog and grabbing the collar, at least your head is above the dog. You would have to lean over to grab the dogs legs or flanks and that would put your head even with theirs should they turn on you. When that GSD I was eval'ing redirected at me, I was holding her leash. She was just supremely pissed that I wouldn't let her kill Jax and tried to take a chunk out of my leg.

I've grabbed legs before with our girls...I might as well been singing Yankee Doodle Dandy for all they cared. I've pulled up on collars to separate them...works with Jax but not with Sierra who apparently puts no value on oxygen. And Sierra has nailed my hands everytime when I grab Jax's collar. I think it's all a crap shoot and the only way you can guarantee not to get hurt is spray them with a high pressure hose while your standing 15 ft way.


----------



## Blanketback

Our dog park is small, so all the sizes of dogs run together. Tiny dogs tearing around the bigger dogs is a common sight, and so far there I haven't seen a problem with that. But I always leave when there's more than 6 dogs there, because it's just too busy for me to watch them all. I know, it's not my responsibility to watch other peoples' dogs, but someone has to, lol!

ETA: The last time I broke up a fight, it was another family member's dog pinning and biting my puppy, and I grabbed and pulled the other dog's ear. But I know that dog very well, and I know that dog is UTD with his rabies....and that dog respected me enough to roll over when I did it. That's why I'm so vigilant in the park, because I don't want to be grabbing at a dog I don't know, unless I have no choice, and even then...it's not a good idea.


----------



## CarrieJ

That is the scariest thing when dogs will slip into a "predatory drift".
It only takes seconds, and usually ends up in a death. Another reason I feel that if cities must have dog parks; they must be separated. We really watch for stuff like that at my job. Another reason, I hate squeaky toys, they encourage predatory drive; reward it even. I sure hate to hear about how someone has to learn a terrible lesson as to why they should keep their little dog (snack) on the small dog side.

I've personally seen a female Malamute (in heat...another long story why I dont' do the large side anymore of dog parks) grab and pin and shake a small terrier mix upon entry of the park. The Malamutes owner was oblivious as he was fifty yards away.
I ran over and slammed into the Malamute with my knee, she merely switched position and continuted to shake the dog. So I literally, kicked her and she dropped the smaller dog. I then backed her up, using a chuck it stick to block her path. The terrier's owner thought that the Malamute was mine. I just said, "No, but I'm not going to stand there and let a dog get killed. You probably should keep him on the small dog side, Malamutes are high prey drive dogs" And, then I proceded to leave the park.
The only cool thing about it was when I was running over to help, I gave Alice a firm Leave it and Alice left it.

Lauri & the gang said:


> Anitsisqua, what you did was the right thing but next time lift UP on the collar - don't pull back. By lifting up *and getting the dogs feet off the ground* you will be choking the dog. The dog will let go when it realizes it needs to breathe.


I agree, figure anything that you do to the aggressor is MUCH LESS than what it's doing to it's prey. (I'm not using victim as in this particular situation the Yorkie was prey)


----------



## Gretchen

Lauri & The Gang said:


> But again, you risk the dog redirecting to you.
> 
> Anitsisqua, what you did was the right thing but next time lift UP on the collar - don't pull back. By lifting up *and getting the dogs feet off the ground* you will be choking the dog. The dog will let go when it realizes it needs to breathe.


Thanks for posting this, very useful information. I hope I will never need to use it.


----------



## Lilie

Jax08 said:


> I've grabbed legs before with our girls...I might as well been singing Yankee Doodle Dandy for all they cared. I've pulled up on collars to separate them...works with Jax but not with Sierra who apparently puts no value on oxygen. And Sierra has nailed my hands everytime when I grab Jax's collar. I think it's all a crap shoot and the only way you can guarantee not to get hurt is spray them with a high pressure hose while your standing 15 ft way.


When Hondo and Tug got into it, Hondo had Tug on the ground and was attempting to shake him. Hubby was out there first, attempting to grab Hondo. I happend to be sweeping the kitchen at the time and I raced over with the broom in hand. I actually broke the broom over the two dogs. Neither one noticed or cared. 

We were able to get them apart (both of us grabbed a set of back legs) with out getting bitten, but that was by shear luck and not because either dog wanted to avoid tagging us. 

That was months ago, and we still crate and rotate. They now hate each other, with Tug being the one who instigates, even though he was obviously the one who was going to lose.


----------



## Rosa

That must of been so upsetting for everyone  I hope the little yorkie pulled through!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

RocketDog said:


> Well, that's why I said you had to be fast. Couldn't the dog still redirect to you if you're holding their back legs?


Yes, but the dangerous end of the dog (the pointy teeth end) is far away from you.

The closer you get to the head of the dogs when they are fighting the greater the risk of injury.

Most dogs (MOST), if you grab their back legs and lift them up in the air will stop doing what they are doing. It is not a comfortable position for them to be in.

Also, it gives you the advantage to fling the dogs away from each other when they do let go.

That is, of course, if both dogs are approximately the same size.

If one dog is much smaller than the other you need to concentrate on the bigger dog and get them to release the small dog. The easiest way to do that is to choke out the larger dog.


----------



## CarrieJ

The thing about grabbing back legs is you definitely need two people for it to be effective. This wasn't a fight it was and attack. Also, generally most people (note: I use the term "most") do not even feel that basic Name Training is necessary for their dogs. They do some puppy training at Sirus or Petsmart which definitely doesn't touch on how dogs think or behave and think that's it. They don't maintain the training, or work some remedials from time to time in different environments so if something like this happens they just can't call their dogs off. The dog is too focused on the squealing thing and it's never been important to hear it's name and stop and look at it's owner/handler.
Usually the dog just says, "To heck with you, I'm busy...I'll get back to you" then continues on with whatever it's doing.

My boss has a training client, who finally decided that her dog needs to listen to her because it chased and killed a cat at her apartment complex.
This was a small spaniel mix. 
It's really sad that people wait for a tragedy to happen before they realize that training is not only important; it's mandatory for safety.
We actually have heard:
"Oh, he doesn't need to learn recall as he's never going to be off leash"
*face palm*


----------



## SiegersMom

Did not happen at a dog park but my mom and I helped to separate a similar situation once. We heard the screaming from our yard so we along with others who also heard walked down the street to find a lab shaking and killing a small dog tied to a chain. Poor thing could not get away and the lab was tring to rip it off the chain. We first used a water hose and stuck it up the mouth of the lab to get it to let go but water just came out his nose and he clamped down harder. He did not have a collar on so someone ended up finding a rope and strangling it until it had to breath. It was one of the most horrific things I have ever seen.


----------



## Gharrissc

Wow,never heard that one!


----------



## Lilie

CarrieJ said:


> It's really sad that people wait for a tragedy to happen before they realize that training is not only important; it's mandatory for safety.
> We actually have heard:
> "Oh, he doesn't need to learn recall as he's never going to be off leash"
> *face palm*


We had a JTR rescue who would kill anything from bug to rodent to feline. He'd do it because his prey drive over rode anything and everything. Quick as lightning. He never earned the right to be off leash. Ever.


----------



## GatorBytes

You are already putting yourself at risk by grabbing the dog either by legs or the collar...if a full fledged fight and they are both scrapping you wouldn't be able to grab them, but if a dog has another pinned and won't release and you have it's collar and choking it and won't let go...trust me if you are willing to try and save a dogs life or from injury and you dive in to stop it, you won't be handling it from arms length...if you wheelbarrel a dog he may let go, but once you relax and he twists or falls, in a millisecond he could lunge at your face. By biting it you have communicated in dog...like his mother...for which pinch collar theory is supposed illicit


----------



## sashadog

Anitsisqua said:


> Yeah, I've been selfishly vigilant thus far. I watch my puppy every moment and things have worked out nicely for us, but then this happened.
> 
> Maybe if I'd been more vigilant of other dogs this wouldn't have happened.


Don't feel bad.. things like this happen so fast that it's hard to predict it in time to get across the dog park and interfere. Not to mention, this is what I hate the very most about dog parks... the pack mentality that happens when a bunch of out of control dogs get together and the owners don't control things. I see incidents like this almost happen a lot... small dogs get scared, start yelping, start running, and the big dogs prey drive kicks in and the hunt is on... luckily every time I've seen it, someone scoops up the little dog before a big dog can grab him...


----------



## Nikitta

I have no sympathy for either owner. The little dog owner needed to be more vigilant and so should the lab owner. So many times these people just let their dogs run and not pay attention. And using prey drive as an excuse is simply that-an excuse. Jas has chased little dogs in the dog park and turned and they chased her. She has not reacted when a minpin was doing growling lunges at her other then to flinch. Maybe these people need to socialize and train their dogs better and stop sitting around picking their nails at the park instead of watching their dogs and using prey drive as an excuse.


----------



## empem90

GatorBytes said:


> You are already putting yourself at risk by grabbing the dog either by legs or the collar...if a full fledged fight and they are both scrapping you wouldn't be able to grab them, but if a dog has another pinned and won't release and you have it's collar and choking it and won't let go...trust me if you are willing to try and save a dogs life or from injury and you dive in to stop it, you won't be handling it from arms length...if you wheelbarrel a dog he may let go, but once you relax and he twists or falls, in a millisecond he could lunge at your face. By biting it you have communicated in dog...like his mother...for which pinch collar theory is supposed illicit


 
Yeah I kinda see what you are saying but by biting them your face is that much closer and far more likely to be bit than your arm would be if you tried to grab.


----------



## RocketDog

I find it hard to believe a human mouth could bite hard enough to elicit any type of response from a dog engaged in full prey drive. 

I appreciate what you're saying, Lauri. If you flank from behind though, super quick and pull back while you're doing it, you actually might be farther away from the dog than if you were holding on to it. Maybe I'm not explaining it correctly? Either way--I guess we'd all end up doing whatever it took if we wanted to end it.


----------



## CarrieJ

Not a fight, but we have had "collar incidents" at my job where two dogs playing will get caught in their collars. (we require "playsafes" with two breakaway points) The fearful squealing/screaming is enough to set some dogs into a predatory mode. Which can lead to secondary incidents just due to the excitement. Fortunately....not too often (about one or two a year), but scary after the fact; it will get your heart beating and you definitely know that you are awake.
I usually just come in hard and fast. I don't have time to analyze the situation as the dogs are struggling and others are reacting.

I have to agree that a human mouth is no match for a GSD, Catahoula Leopard Dog, Pit Bull, Rottweiler, etc.

Nancy, gee a JRT with a prey drive? Shocking! Says the owner of a JRT mix who killed six rats in two days.....


----------



## Peter.

Wow, what a terrible thing to witness 

I'm bringing home my first GSD pup next week, and this leads me to ask about big dog / little dog interaction in general.

Both my parents, and my brother's family own little dogs that love to run and chase, is this something I'll have to worry about as my GSD gets bigger?

...or will I not have to worry too much if the pup is introduced to the little dogs early and often?


----------



## CarrieJ

Peter. said:


> Wow, what a terrible thing to witness
> 
> I'm bringing home my first GSD pup next week, and this leads me to ask about big dog / little dog interaction in general.
> 
> Both my parents, and my brother's family own little dogs that love to run and chase, is this something I'll have to worry about as my GSD gets bigger?
> 
> ...or will I not have to worry too much if the pup is introduced to the little dogs early and often?


Not too much.
*apologies for thread jack Possibly a mod can move this as it's a good question/concern please*
I would avoid squeaky toys as you don't want your GSD to think that when a small dog squeaks or squeals that it's an invitation to pick up and shake it.
I have a GSD and my mother had a small 18 pound (fat) JRT mix....I let them spend time together and would manage the GSD (as a puppy) when The Weasel would get tired of the puppy and tell the GSD "knock it off" that didn't mean Lay on the weasel. It meant....go away. Just on the size difference.
My mother has sinced passed and these two dogs eat right next to each other and every once and awhile will play tug together. 
It's harder for the bigger dog to be restrained for the small dog; so we do some playdates for Alice with a bigger dog.

I would think if done correctly your GSD will want to herd the littles more than eat them.


----------



## Peter.

CarrieJ said:


> *apologies for thread jack Possibly a mod can move this as it's a good question/concern please*


My apologies as well. If a mod could move this, I would appreciate other's experiences with this issue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Gatorbytes posted


> By biting it you have communicated in dog...like his mother...for which pinch collar theory is supposed illicit
> __________________


Again, this is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard when it comes to separating a dog fight/attack.

and *DANGEROUS*. I hope no one will take this seriously because it's a good way to get your face ripped off. 

Peter> My gsd was brought up with two papillons my sister owns, she is GREAT with them , those paps beat her up on a daily basis and she takes it, she's very good with small dogs I think because she's been brought up with the paps. 

I know Lauri in this thread, has Chinese Cresteds and her Mauser is a big moosh with them (and probably gets beat up to thats my 'little dog' answer, bring them up with the small dogs and they'll be buddies for life (hopefully


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Nikitta said:


> I have no sympathy for either owner. The little dog owner needed to be more vigilant and so should the lab owner. So many times these people just let their dogs run and not pay attention. And using prey drive as an excuse is simply that-an excuse. Jas has chased little dogs in the dog park and turned and they chased her. She has not reacted when a minpin was doing growling lunges at her other then to flinch. Maybe these people need to socialize and train their dogs better and stop sitting around picking their nails at the park instead of watching their dogs and using prey drive as an excuse.


Prey drive is not an excuse...just because your dog doesn't have it does not mean other dog owners are making it up. There is a reason why the big and small parks are separate.

Before my dad's golden attacked the yorkie, my dad asked the lady to go on the small side because the golden had a high prey drive. She said no. Not even a minute later her yorkie squeeled and started running in circles while squeeling and my dad's dog got it, followed by four more dogs.

Anything bigger than a yorkie does not spike "prey drive" in my dad's dog....it is not a dangerous dog, it is not aggressive....but big dogs that aren't used to little rat looking dogs don't know they aren't prey.

Any person dumb enough to take their little 2 pound dog on the big side is asking for their dog to be trampled or killed.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Rocky squeeks his toys while my roommate's kitten attacks his face...I think this is more of an old wife's tale.....prey drive is bred into a dog. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Lilie

My mini doxie and my GSD play together. My GSD can and does put her entire head in his mouth. They play quietly. They play softly. When she squeaks, he stops. She doesn't pull on him, or bite him, or run over him. Nor does he do it to her. He uses his paws and she trys to lick him. It's quiet play. 

My Texas Blue Lacy and my GSD play hard. They play loud. They play rough. They grab and pull and knock down and bite and chase etc. You see teeth and slobber. Every once in a while one or the other will squeal. If that happens, they both stop. 

My mini doxie and my Lacy DO NOT play together. He is far too rough for her. They aren't even allowed in the same room together unless I am there. She squeals and runs and he kicks into high gear. He attempts to knock her down. He attempts to hold her down. As he gets older, he is slowly losing his interest or focus on her. But they still aren't allowed to be together until he can play nice. 

Now, give my mini doxie something she feels she needs to guard - like a chew - and she'll threaten (growl with teeth) and he won't come near her. As I don't allow resource guarding, I don't allow this to happen. If she is sitting on my lap and he comes into her face, she'll do the same thing. They both get into trouble.


----------



## GatorBytes

Anitsisqua said:


> I reached them within seconds. I know what you're supposed to do in a dog fight - grab the back legs-* but this wasn't a fight.* The lab had her in his mouth, shaking and biting. I didn't know what to do in this scenario, but I had to do something. *I grabbed the lab by the collar from behind, and pulled tight, trying to choke the dog into letting go. I just kept tightening, but nothing happened.*





GatorBytes said:


> If ever in that situation again or if another dog has a hold of yours or visa versa *and won't release*...bite it's neck.





GatorBytes said:


> You are already putting yourself at risk by grabbing the dog either by legs or the collar...if a full fledged fight and they are both scrapping you wouldn't be able to grab them, *but if a dog has another pinned and won't release and you have it's collar and choking it and won't let go...trust me if you are willing to try and save a dogs life or from injury and you dive in to stop it, you won't be handling it from arms length*...if you wheelbarrel a dog he may let go, but once you relax and he twists or falls, in a millisecond he could lunge at your face. By biting it you have communicated in dog...like his mother...for which pinch collar theory is supposed illicit


 
This was not a dog fight, and let me tell you that when a dog will not release another dog and you are loosing the strength to hold on as you are choking it and you know that when your arms give out the dog will likely be killed...you will bite the dog

Now you have a dog off leash, so how are you going to choke it and hang it...reach under and grab the loop with your fingers if a choke chain, martingale, or pinch? Or grab where you can and twist? Have you ever tried to grab a pinch, I have and almost had my fingers broken or worse as they got caught - but that was a fight...likely loose the feeling in your fingers first as you hang it....a flat collar...will it choke? You'll have to have pretty strong wrist to twist it enough to choke and finagle a hang.

You do what you can


----------



## mssandslinger

thats so horrible!!!!!


----------



## NancyJ

Gatorbites - I honestly hope not one person takes you seriously. It is a good way to get your face ripped off or worse.


----------



## CarrieJ

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Rocky squeeks his toys while my roommate's kitten attacks his face...I think this is more of an old wife's tale.....prey drive is bred into a dog. Correct me if I am wrong.


No, it's not an old wife's tale. If you notice in Petsmart/Petco or any other pet store you will see some fairly large sheepskin looking toys that squeak. Now, look at a malti-poo, it has a high pitch bark. To a dog, even a dog within it's own size range (*like a dauschund or JRT*) That Doxie or JRT is going to try to shake it to death if it starts squealing in a loose pack situation. Dogs do not have the same type of vision we do and they aren't specific. A little white squeaky toy is a little white squeaky toy.
Notice a dog with a squeaky toy, it will shake the toy, tear out the squeaker and then walk away. It's because "it's dead"

To a point, prey drive is/has been created into the dog. The two breeds that I have mentioned were created to hunt and kill/seek prey. A greyhound that has been retired from the track; usually it's been taken out and separated very early from the litter to help destroy the "play drive" and increase the "prey drive" You can't have the greyhounds hit the track and start playing.
But, all dogs have some sort of prey drive. Some breeds have it more intense than others.
The OP's aggressor in the orginal post was a Labrador. Their job is to have a soft mouth, they are supposed to be gentle enough to pick up a dead duck and bring it back without leaving teeth marks.
That really sounds like a dog who (intentional or not: "Get the squirrel Fido!" etc) had an intense moment of "predatory drift"


----------



## Jax08

jocoyn said:


> It is a good way to get your face ripped off or worse.


Or a good way to clean out the Gene Pool.


----------



## CarrieJ

Jax08 said:


> Or a good way to clean out the Gene Pool.


 
I actually thought it was a mistype....then I started laughing because I thought about that movie "SnowDogs" with Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## jang

Ok..I just got online..What the heck did jack say that was so bad that he had to have his post removed? What is up with this forum that we cannot see what EVERYONE has to say? just wondering..


----------



## Anitsisqua

I think they were saying sorry for "jacking" the thread, and that a moderator could move those posts if they wanted, since they went off on a tangent.

As far as I know, there weren't any offensive or discourteous posts that were removed.


----------



## jang

Thank you for the clarification..jan
I guess that is pretty funny that I wanted to know who jack was!!! Oh well,, such is life for the elderly!


----------



## Castlemaid

GatorBytes said:


> If ever in that situation again or if another dog has a hold of yours or visa versa and won't release...bite it's neck.


*ADMIN NOTE: * 

This is the STUPIDEST most IRRESPONSIBLE advice to give out in any context, let alone when dealing with a dog the size and power of a GSD in full fight mode!! No matter how the author of the 'advice' rationalizes the logic behind it, a person is SURE to get seriously harmed by doing this.

End of this subject - Admin will not stand by while members are giving such dangerous advice on a public board.


----------



## jang

Gosh,,I feel really stupid about this,..Thank you all for not scarfing at me..jan


----------



## CarrieJ

AW group hug! And, cookie!!!! Fudge covered coconute Oreos!!!!
*massive threadjack*


----------



## angelas

I read this last night and had to wait to come back to it.

I still cannot articulate how furious I am with this IDIOT for probably killing her own dog. I really want to go all Homer-Bart Simpson on this woman's neck.

I see Shania, all 13 pounds of her, and wonder how someone can put a dog her size or smaller in with a pack of big retrievers, huskies, or shepherds. Even if by some miracle the little squeaky toy doesn't trigger prey drive in the pack all it takes is getting stepped on or having a couple of wrestling dogs roll over on it and you have a dead dog.

Then I read "advise" about biting a fighting dog on the neck and I'm all riled up again. Anyone stupid enough to do this deserves what happens to them. I have absolutely not sympathy for such stupidity.


----------



## GatorBytes

Hi all. A quick note to apologize. In hindsight I can see and understand the warnings of such a manouver and wanted to clarify that this was a personal experience and was on MY dog, and NOT on a strange or unknown dog...In no way should you consider this as a first line of offence and certainly not in an aggressive situation. Please disregard, it was hasty suggestion.
Regards


----------



## chelle

When I used to go to the dog park, it made me very nervous to see the dinky dogs on the big dog side. What their owners were thinking, I'll never, ever understand. This owner was very foolish and negligent for bringing the dog to the wrong side and then leaving it unattended?! Duh! Too bad she had to learn this lesson in such a harsh way. And she had three dogs there? I am pretty sure our local park's rule is two dogs per human being.

Too bad the poor pup had to pay the ultimate price for the stupidity of the owner. Doesn't sound as though the dog likely lived thru that.


----------



## APBTLove

Anitsisqua, Can I copy your post and share it with people? Another forum I visit has a sticky thread specifically warning against dog parks, because stuff like this happens.

I'm sorry you had to see that.


----------



## APBTLove

And yeah, I honestly wouldn't put my face near any dog's face while it's in a fight.. Best thing to do is get control of it's body from behind, in a position where you can keep it's teeth away from you when it releases.


----------



## doggiedad

sorry that happened. the dog park that we go to
has a seperate area that's fenced in for the small dogs.


----------



## Anitsisqua

APBTLove said:


> Anitsisqua, Can I copy your post and share it with people? Another forum I visit has a sticky thread specifically warning against dog parks, because stuff like this happens.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to see that.


Go ahead, but, for the record, I'm pro-dog parks under the condition that the owner is responsible, watchful, and applies common sense.




doggiedad said:


> sorry that happened. the dog park that we go to
> has a seperate area that's fenced in for the small dogs.


So does ours. She just wasn't in it.


----------



## APBTLove

I'm totally against public dog parks. It doesn't matter if one owner is good, you can't control the rest, and it's just too much of an unknown for me.

Thank you. It is also a Pit Bull forum, and the thread is to keep Pit Bulls owners out of dog parks, but other breed stories remind them that it's not just Pit Bulls who will instigate.


----------



## selzer

I think that people should bring 1 dog to a dog park at a time. If they want to bring two dogs, bring two people age 12 or older to be in charge of them. If each dog has a responsible person to handle the dog, then there would be two people to separate two dogs if necessary. 

Because people can't clean up after their dogs in a pet store, and they cannot contain their dogs on their property, and they take their dogs to places they are not allowed, it is not surprising that many people are irresponsible at dog parks. And since, you can only guaranty your own behavior, you cannot guaranty that your dogs will be safe if you are busy changing your toddler. 

People need to use common sense, and people need to protect their dogs. I feel sorry for the owner of this dog, but I also think she is accountable for the injuries.


----------



## martemchik

Here's what kills me about small dogs in the large dog area...its makes it less fun for me. I'm vigilant, I keep my dog from doing aggressive/prey driven things. But because a small dog owner wants their dog in the large area I now have to be super vigilant and protect their dog because they won't do it. Now I get it, its a public dog park, I've even gone into the small dog area with my dog to train my dog when no dogs were in there so I get it, I've "invaded their area." But for you to ruin my fun, because for some reason your dog needs to run around in a large area, is just wrong. Most of those dogs need a 10 x 10 square to get their exercise...our dogs need 5 football fields.

My advice for those that go a lot though...don't ever correct anyone's dog. If their dog is on top of your dog...take yours and leave or go to another area. Never get physical with someone else's dog unless its truly a fight. If you correct the wrong person's dog (mine) for playing a little too rough for your tastes...you'll hear it. If you touch my dog in the wrong way...you'll be lucky if the worst thing to happen to you is that he nips you. I know dogs aren't children, but correcting someone else's dog is pretty much like punishing their kid.

No matter how much one of us believes the other dog is out of line, or isn't being trained up to our standard, never do the training for another patron. Just one of my rules I'd like to share.


----------



## bocron

Classic case of predatory drift. Exactly why there are small dog areas and they should be used.


----------



## Blanketback

Martemchik, I have to disagree with you - I do correct other peoples' dogs. If I had a child at a playground and another child threw a rock at mine, or shoved my child off the swings, you'd better believe I'd be hollering, so why is my dog any different? You probably have a different view because you're a responsible owner, but when I've got a dog trying to bite mine, I'm not sitting back, waiting for the owner to notice. Sorry if I sound like a bully, but it's my duty to protect my dog.


----------



## Capone22

Blanketback said:


> Martemchik, I have to disagree with you - I do correct other peoples' dogs. If I had a child at a playground and another child threw a rock at mine, or shoved my child off the swings, you'd better believe I'd be hollering, so why is my dog any different? You probably have a different view because you're a responsible owner, but when I've got a dog trying to bite mine, I'm not sitting back, waiting for the owner to notice. Sorry if I sound like a bully, but it's my duty to protect my dog.


? no one bully's my kids. human or k9


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## selzer

Capone22 said:


> ? no one bully's my kids. human or k9
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Please excuse me for being dim, as it is after midnight and in another 59 seconds will turn into a pumpkin, but were you agreeing with blanketback or disagreeing?


----------



## CarrieJ

bocron said:


> Classic case of predatory drift. Exactly why there are small dog areas and they should be used.


That's exactly what I thought when I read the first post.

I don't even bring Alice (the big girl) to public dog parks. Just because I really don't want to witness or feel obligated to help...(which I would) when these things happen. 
I'm fast losing my patience with the small dog side as Zoey was charged and struck (while showing avoidance) by a pomeranian whose owner picked him up and gave him a belly rub.....*correction? who knows*

We go to a park that's open on one side and play "RECALL" and "STAY" and if any other dogs show up, they are well balanced (for the most part) and the owners have vocal control over them.

Or, I take Alice to my former co-workers grave and work her there....because Sean would have liked it. I know his mom does.
Either place, Behavior/Training/Manners are paramount.


----------



## Zeeva

This is a terrible story. My husky has done a similar number on a small dog at a dog park. He knows the drop it command and had not shaken the little dog yet. There wasn't any blood either. 

I personally think that small dog owners should remain in small dog park designated closures. In our case the little dog was in the large dog park enclosure...


----------



## martemchik

Blanketback said:


> Martemchik, I have to disagree with you - I do correct other peoples' dogs. If I had a child at a playground and another child threw a rock at mine, or shoved my child off the swings, you'd better believe I'd be hollering, so why is my dog any different? You probably have a different view because you're a responsible owner, but when I've got a dog trying to bite mine, I'm not sitting back, waiting for the owner to notice. Sorry if I sound like a bully, but it's my duty to protect my dog.


Absolutely! The thing is...most of us know the difference between doggy play and doggy fight. But I've seen people over react when my dog is doing something and their dog ends up on their back. My dog wasn't attacking...wasn't growling (if he growls you know something is up because it happens so rarely)...was just playing, and someone ran up to him and corrected him. So for the dog its "I'm playing and I got corrected, I guess I shouldn't play with other dogs anymore and should just ______." It's just advice for some of the newer people to dogs, I've only had one for 2+ years and its just stuff I've picked up from life/forum. There are so many people out there that treat their dogs as kids and any kind of rough play is discouraged, but instead of taking their dog away (like I do if I don't like something) they'll blame the other dog.

I'd never blame someone for protecting their own dog, but its a fine line when you start correcting (depending on how you do it) another person's dog. I've had a guy smack my dog on the face...he claimed my dog was about to hump his 15 lb mutt...lets just say the guy left that park within a minute of me getting in his face about what he just did (and another lucky guy that ran into my dog as a puppy and not today). People are kind of dumb when it comes to that...would you ever smack a strange GSD on the muzzle? I'm also just indifferent when I'm at a dog park...I will control my dog, I will control his actions, I will protect him if needed, but I just don't try to teach people when I'm there. If I fight breaks out...I'll hold my dog away from it and walk away. The OP, did way more than I would ever do, and I applaud them, but I just wouldn't really care about someone else's dog doing that to another dog. So much stupidity to bring a little dog into the area and I'm not about to get bit or what not saving their little dog from a mistake they made. And I know this kind of makes me a bad person because I'm not willing to save a life, but for many of us that have seen a dog fight...they're not fun to break up and I'm not risking my neck for someone else's dog. Luckily...Rooney is the policeman of the dog park, dog has a knack for getting between dogs that have issues and no problems calming them down with their own methods.


----------



## Blanketback

I think we're both on the same page, martemchik. I'm sure that if you saw your dog terrorizing another dog, you'd call him back. And GSDs do play rough, so some people might over-react to our dogs' style. My corrections are only vocal and that's enough. And if it's not then I'll just leave - there's no sense in wasting LE's time on a call to a dog park. But if someone smacks my dog in the head, that's a totally different story and the gloves are off, lol!


----------



## Anitsisqua

As for correcting someone else's dog, I think there are appropriate and inappropriate times and ways to do that.

I was not going to just let the Lab eat the Yorkie in this situation, but this was a drastic case.

Earlier the same day, I got irritated at another parkgoer for physically correcting Gabe for sniffing her dog's rear. Really? They're dogs, what do you expect when you bring your dog into the dog park?


----------



## CarrieJ

Anitsisqua said:


> As for correcting someone else's dog, I think there are appropriate and inappropriate times and ways to do that.
> 
> I was not going to just let the Lab eat the Yorkie in this situation, but this was a drastic case.
> 
> Earlier the same day, I got irritated at another parkgoer for physically correcting Gabe for sniffing her dog's rear. Really? They're dogs, what do you expect when you bring your dog into the dog park?


No kidding, I've met people who correct dogs for butt sniffing. HELLO! They're dogs! They usually are the same people who giggle and laugh when their dog attempts to pin dogs on entry..."oh he's just saying HI" Um, no he's not; that's dominance aggression ya moron.
Whas up with that? Maybe these people need houseplants and beta fish...


----------



## wolfstraum

This thread is all about why I tell people NOT to take my pups to dog parks - besides the parasite load in the ground, the ill mannered dogs, the clueless people and the downright risk to the dogs life....

I do hope the yorkie made it - it is not it's fault that the owner was not really bright...

Lee


----------



## Zeeva

wolfstraum said:


> This thread is all about why I tell people NOT to take my pups to dog parks - besides the parasite load in the ground, the ill mannered dogs, the clueless people and the downright risk to the dogs life....
> 
> I do hope the yorkie made it - it is not it's fault that the owner was not really bright...
> 
> Lee


Agreed. I stopped going after Smokey's small dog incident :'-( I really miss it but I don't think it's safe for him, Zeeva or small doggies if he's around them...


----------



## Kyleigh

Blanketback said:


> This is just my approach, and I know many people aren't comfortable with it, but I watch all the dogs like a hawk and as soon as I notice their posture change from 'happy' to 'nervous' or 'aggressive' I pay extra attention to it. Of course I'm also watching my own puppy the whole time too, so I get dizzy, lol. As soon as I see the dog with the miserable posture go near my dog, I'm hyper vigilant. If I see something I don't like (mounting, growling, snapping, charging) I yell at the dog and make it back off.
> 
> This way, the owner knows their dog might be in trouble. And the other owners start to pay attention to their dogs too. Then either the other dog gets leashed, taken out, or the other people leave with their dogs. But it's so much better to prevent a fight than it is to try to stop a fight, obviously, lol. I know some of the owners at my park think I'm overly protective, but like you say - I have a GSD, so when the poo hits the fan, everyone will look at my dog first.


I am EXACTLY the same way. I don't "hang around" for the dogs to play. I walk, and Ky and her friend follow. When they are wrestling, I am watching to see when other dogs will approach - some approach nicely, some not so much. 

I've broken up a number of scraps (one major fight) and my dog wasn't even involved.

I feel horrible for the yorkie and the owner, but I also feel bad for the lab and the lab's owner. The lab might very well be a wonderful dog ... but a PACK of dogs becomes a whole new thing ... and most people at dog parks don't realize just how dangerous a pack of dogs can be.


----------



## wolfstraum

Kyleigh said:


> I am EXACTLY the same way. I don't "hang around" for the dogs to play. I walk, and Ky and her friend follow. When they are wrestling, I am watching to see when other dogs will approach - some approach nicely, some not so much.
> 
> I've broken up a number of scraps (one major fight) and my dog wasn't even involved.
> 
> I feel horrible for the yorkie and the owner, but I also feel bad for the lab and the lab's owner. The lab might very well be a wonderful dog ... but a PACK of dogs becomes a whole new thing ... and most people at dog parks don't realize just how dangerous a pack of dogs can be.



*Most* PEOPLE at Dog Parks are clueless and realize next to nothing about dogs.....THAT is why they are so dangerous! 

Lee


----------



## Kyleigh

I agree. The great thing about the dog park I go to is that it is HUGE. It's 75 acres. And lots of trees, trails, sand pits. So I don't need / want to stand around in a circle - we walk and explore, and play!

In my mind, when I read dog park, I always imagine what I have ... but I guess that's not really what most people have. I'm pretty lucky to have such an area so close to my house.


----------



## fuzzybunny

Kyleigh said:


> I agree. The great thing about the dog park I go to is that it is HUGE. It's 75 acres. And lots of trees, trails, sand pits. So I don't need / want to stand around in a circle - we walk and explore, and play!
> 
> In my mind, when I read dog park, I always imagine what I have ... but I guess that's not really what most people have. I'm pretty lucky to have such an area so close to my house.


The dog park I go to is similar to yours so that's how I envision all dog parks as well. I have to constantly remind myself that they aren't all like that.


----------



## Kyleigh

Carolyn, we probably go to the same one ... east end or west end?


----------



## fuzzybunny

Bruce Pit. It's closer than Conroy for me. Is that where you go as well?


----------



## Blanketback

Kyleigh said:


> ... and most people at dog parks don't realize just how dangerous a pack of dogs can be.


This is sooooo true! The dog park I'm using is hardly a 'park', it's basically just the fenced-in yard of the vet clinic. It's a nice enough area, and the people are very good about picking up after their dogs, but I can't believe that sometimes there are up to 20 dogs in there - this is what I've been told, usually the 6-8pm crowd. Yikes, no thanks!


----------



## Anitsisqua

Our park is not nearly that large, but it's not as tiny as some I've seen, either. It's a little over five acres, with scattered trees that provide nice shaded areas, and part of a much larger park/nature area on the bayou. It's also a nice place to walk after playing in the dog park area.


----------



## Kyleigh

Yup, Bruce Pit for me too!!! Funny, I'm sure we've seen each other, at least from a distance!

Another fave is the experimental farm (we were there both Sat and Sun), my sister lives in mont cascades, so we spend lots of time in the mountains! Ottawa certainly has some nice areas to take the dogs!


----------



## Kyleigh

I wouldn't go to the dog park at all if they were that small ... no wonder so many people hate them ...


----------



## Blanketback

Sometimes I don't mind it being small. It has it's advantages for training with distractions, and it's just large enough to toss a frisbee, lol. I prefer the conservation area for a nice hike, but this can get dangerous because you never know when you'll run into other loose dogs, or how they'll react.


----------



## pfitzpa1

I find that the problem with dog parks is more often the owners than the dogs.

Here's one example that happened just last week.

Owner 1: Lady with two labs, one older, just rescued, one younger, bit of an airhead (the younger dog I mean). Lady has only started coming to the park recently and is a Federal Marshall, apparently.
Owner 2: Guy, male pitt/boxer mix. Regular at the park, has helped break up several dog fights over the years (none involving his dog). His dog is one of those dogs who as a pup was a humping target (you know the way some dogs seem to attract being humped/targeted). This dog has been bitten about 3-4 times.

The park is a Provisional (not yet full qualified) dog exercise and training area and is unfenced. Owner 2 arrives on bike with dog on leash. The dog park area includes both sides of the main pathway. Owner 2 is dismounting while owner 1's dog starts sniffing at Owner 2's dogs gentials. Owner 1 walks over to her dog, Owner 2's dog snaps at Owner 1's dog and owner 1 claims the dog bit her.
What followed next would be funny if it wasn't so serious. Owner 1 went off on a tirade about how Owner 2's dog bit "a federal agent" and how she was going to have his dog put down. She starts off talking into her phone, "we need a license check at xx park, it's a 228 situation, etc etc", like she was calling in a swat team. She kept her hand in her pocket and wouldn't show it to anyone even when I suggested she go to the park office for first aid treatment. A little later a couple of the other owners claims to have seen the hand and there were no marks or blood.
Owner 1 gets in owner 2's face about how and what she can do to him and making all sorts of threats. Owner 1 stayed around a bit after the incident, just in case anyone from animal control came, so he could give his side of the story.
Next day Owner 1 arrives in park with a bandage on her arm (It certainly didn't look like anything that was tied on by a doctor, and claimed to have had 7 stitches). Again she went on about how she was going to make owner 2's life a living ****. One of the regular park goers, I was talking to recently, who witnessed the incident (and also says she saw no bite) is now scared of going to the park because they think Owner 1 might go postal (she apparently collects guns at home).

The drama is ongoing....


----------



## pyratemom

This is why we don't go to dog parks. Raina's prey drive would have been set off the minute that Yorkie skipped by yelping. Some dog owners and their dogs really do enjoy our local dog park. We have two sides - large and small dog sides - but if the person with the small dog wants to bring it into the large dog side there are no rules that say they can't. Personally I believe it's asking for trouble. I helped work with the group of people that wanted the park and even helped on the fund raisers for the fencing and signage but I still won't ever take my dog there. I even ended up getting in an argument when they were making the rules and said no more than 3 dogs per person. I stood up and asked if there was one person in that room that could control 3 dogs if there were a fight and of course was just laughed at with people telling me if that happened other people would come to help out. I'm just amazed at the stupidity of some people - especially those that think just because there house includes more than one size dog that every dog will get along. I'm so sorry the Yorkie had to pay the price for the lack of attention from it's owner and that you had to witness it.


----------



## Blanketback

pfitzpa1 said:


> Lady has only started coming to the park recently and is a Federal Marshall, apparently. The drama is ongoing....


Wow, that's terrible. The drama would really be ongoing if I was Owner 2, because I would make it my mission in life to get that woman *fired*. She sounds unstable, and is definitely taking advantage of her status. Creepy.


----------



## pfitzpa1

pfitzpa1 said:


> I find that the problem with dog parks is more often the owners than the dogs.
> 
> Here's one example that happened just last week.
> 
> Owner 1: Lady with two labs, one older, just rescued, one younger, bit of an airhead (the younger dog I mean). Lady has only started coming to the park recently and is a Federal Marshall, apparently.
> Owner 2: Guy, male pitt/boxer mix. Regular at the park, has helped break up several dog fights over the years (none involving his dog). His dog is one of those dogs who as a pup was a humping target (you know the way some dogs seem to attract being humped/targeted). This dog has been bitten about 3-4 times.
> 
> The park is a Provisional (not yet full qualified) dog exercise and training area and is unfenced. Owner 2 arrives on bike with dog on leash. The dog park area includes both sides of the main pathway. Owner 2 is dismounting while owner 1's dog starts sniffing at Owner 2's dogs gentials. Owner 1 walks over to her dog, Owner 2's dog snaps at Owner 1's dog and owner 1 claims the dog bit her.
> What followed next would be funny if it wasn't so serious. Owner 1 went off on a tirade about how Owner 2's dog bit "a federal agent" and how she was going to have his dog put down. She starts off talking into her phone, "we need a license check at xx park, it's a 228 situation, etc etc", like she was calling in a swat team. She kept her hand in her pocket and wouldn't show it to anyone even when I suggested she go to the park office for first aid treatment. A little later a couple of the other owners claims to have seen the hand and there were no marks or blood.
> Owner 1 gets in owner 2's face about how and what she can do to him and making all sorts of threats. Owner 1 stayed around a bit after the incident, just in case anyone from animal control came, so he could give his side of the story.
> Next day Owner 1 arrives in park with a bandage on her arm (It certainly didn't look like anything that was tied on by a doctor, and claimed to have had 7 stitches). Again she went on about how she was going to make owner 2's life a living ****. One of the regular park goers, I was talking to recently, who witnessed the incident (and also says she saw no bite) is now scared of going to the park because they think Owner 1 might go postal (she apparently collects guns at home).
> 
> The drama is ongoing....


I knew I was going to mix up 1 and 2, Sentence should have read
"Owner *2* stayed around a bit after the incident.."


----------



## Blanketback

I knew what you meant - the sexes gave it away, lol.


----------



## selzer

Wow, 75 acres? 5 acres? 

The only dog park I know of in the tri-county area is in Mentor. And it is about 1/2 acre fenced for the large dogs, and less, running alongside for the small dogs. there is a picnic table on the large dog side. There is no shade. A train runs alongside the back end of it. They have a station where you can water your dog and put your poop bag. That is it. 

I went once with Babs and Jenna when they were young. The little dogs were in with the big dogs. there were about six of them. The people seemed to know what they were doing, but then I was not dog park savy, and should never have tried to take two at once. I stayed in the small dog area and when someone with a small dog approached, I called the girls, and left.


----------



## Kyleigh

I typed too fast 5-7 acres ... Bruce Pit - Ottawa's Premier Dog Park 

I think I would get lost in 75 acres!


----------



## lkcheertex

I am so sorry the Yorkie had to pay for its owners ignorance. When I take my dogs I am constantly vigilant. I can usually sense when a troubling dog comes from its behavior. I then take my leave. We also have a big and small park. And people don't follow the rules but I've never seen one as small as a Yorkie


----------

